# 2 questions re: antral follicle count after clomid & ovary stuck behind uterus?



## supernoodle (Jan 5, 2008)

hello, i wonder if anyone can help, i have 2 questions: I took clomid cd5-9 last month, i am cd2 today and no clomid this month, I went in for an antral follicle scan today and bw, they found 8 follicles on my left and 6 on my right which seemed high for me, could this be because of the remains of last months clomid?? However my left ovary was stuck behind my uterus and she thinks that may mean i am only ovulating from my right as the left ovary would not move? does this mean based on ovulating on alternate ovaries, my left ovary won't release an egg properly to be fertilized? we are meeting consultant not until 28th december, so in the meantime wondering if anyone knows of this and has any insight? thanks so much


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Sorry you have had no replies supernoodle, I will move you post to the crazy clomid chatter thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=268952.744 where I am sure someone will be able to help.

Good luck, Krissi x


----------

